# Best european film school cheap



## CamilaGB1991 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi!! 
I just finished university (i studied business because...long story short i had too for my parents? If that makes sense) anyway, i want film school. I'm looking for a film school in europe that's not too expensive and is taught in english as well as offering a very good education and has professors. It can be a masters in fine arts, i don't mind the place as long as they teach it in english. Thank you!! (Spanish can be also but i preffer english)


----------

